# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Наши страхи перед суицидом.

## Dita

_Я хочу открыть эту тему для того что бы появилась возможность рассказывать о том чего мы боимся(если конечно боимся) перед  самоубийством.  Многие уже совершали свои попытки, некоторые ещё только будут…. самое большое счастье которое есть в моей жизни это мой любимый, боюсь  за его жизнь, одна из тех самых причин по которым существую, для меня он слишком дорог…. боюсь того что даже там что-то есть, хочу лишь тишины и покоя, а следовательно что бы я  банально не где не существовала…ещё мне очень жаль моих родителей, осталось только это мерзкое чувство…я единственный ребёнок в семье, страшно что от пережитого ими после моей смерти , может случиться много ужасных для них вещей и я уж точно совсем не хочу, что бы кто-то из не безразличных для меня людей  попал в психологический диспансер. Мне 15 лет и я там успела побывать...что бы там ни было, в дурке была я и то что видела тому кто там не был не понять, это конечно к большой радости…ведь понимать – значит чувствовать._

----------


## Вия

страх за любимого...и сестру(не родную,кровную)...ведь она уйдет следом.а я этого не хочу.я хочу что бы они были вместе после моей смерти.ведь она это я он меня быстро забудет.)

----------


## Only_humaN

Люди не только глупы но и слепы...

----------


## Dita

> страх за любимого...и сестру(не родную,кровную)...ведь она уйдет следом.а я этого не хочу.я хочу что бы они были вместе после моей смерти.ведь она это я он меня быстро забудет.)


 
_В каком смысле вместе? он же не забудет, а просто будет видеть в ней тебя._

----------


## Dita

> Люди не только глупы но и слепы...


 

По-моему ещё тупы, а ещё за ними плетётся целый список как достоинств так и недостатков. Но вопрос один зачем они всё это делают?

----------


## mors certa

я, собственно говоря, ничего не боюсь... жалко, конечно, но что ж поделать... только бы способ со 100-ой гарантией... 
хотя... после моей смерти моя благополучная семья станет по-настоящему несчастной... это правда... вот поэтому, лучше никогда не рождаться  :cry:

----------


## Вия

они были какое то время вместе.потом она уехала и теперь он со мной

----------


## Вия

они были какое то время вместе.потом она уехала и теперь он со мной.она его любит...он меня.нужно это как то все решать.пусть будут вместе.

----------


## мэймэй

боюсь, что после смерти душа будет помнить все, что произошло при жизни и мучиться... и видеть все....

----------


## Psalm69

давайте содадим эмо-группу и переложим все темы из этого форума на стихи! будет круто!

----------


## MATARIEL

Наверное боюсь что меня не поймут... боюсь растроить свою семью...
Но люди действительно тупы!....порой идя по улице и видя во весь рот улыбающегося человека, этакого весельчика-оптимиста, которого не волнует ничего кроме ЭТОЙ жизни, мне становится тошно от этой слепоты которую он демонстрирует...блииин....ненавижу таких людей!!!...

----------


## Andrew

"порой идя по улице и видя во весь рот улыбающегося человека, этакого весельчика-оптимиста, которого не волнует ничего кроме ЭТОЙ жизни, мне становится тошно от этой слепоты которую он демонстрирует...блииин....ненавижу таких людей!!!..." - а чо они сделали плохого?

----------


## MATARIEL

Забыл добавит "ИМХО" 
Они ничего плохого не сделали, но ведь они слепы.....они не видят дальше своего зрения...а оптимизм - лишь способ убежать от реальности...

----------


## Dita

> Забыл добавит "ИМХО" 
> Они ничего плохого не сделали, но ведь они слепы.....они не видят дальше своего зрения...а оптимизм - лишь способ убежать от реальности...


 
_Реальность страшная вещь, в кинемотографе можно привести пример с фильмом "Сайлент Хилл"....люди действительно её боятся_

----------


## Dita

> они были какое то время вместе.потом она уехала и теперь он со мной.она его любит...он меня.нужно это как то все решать.пусть будут вместе.


 
_
но любит то он тебя._

----------


## Dita

_ Заметила часто повторяющуюся фразу :надо решать.  Действительно надо._ :?:  :idea:  :?:

----------


## Меланхолия

> они были какое то время вместе.потом она уехала и теперь он со мной.она его любит...он меня.нужно это как то все решать.пусть будут вместе.


 У меня такое ощущение, что вы строите из себя жертву - может не совсем осознанно, но.. 
А вам-то что надо?Чтоб они были вместе?А вы не подумали о молодом человеке?




> ...ведь она уйдет следом.


 Уверены?Вы даже не представляете сколько человек может выдержать.. 

Я, не то чтобы боюсь, _жалею_ своих родных.Почему-то особенно бабушек..
Боюсь за свою лучшую подругу - её неустойчивая психика может не выдержать такой "нагрузки" ввиде информации о моей смерти - мы с ней нечто большее чем подруги.Мы как сёстры.
На остальных же мне глубоко наплевать - люди, которые действительно могут и будут скорбеть о моём уходе, написаны выше.

_..и ещё я боюсь за этот мир.То, что с ним будет и то, что уже происходит, произошло.._

----------


## Devilish

Мне кажется, если говорить конкретно по теме, что человек, который решился на суицид, больше всего боится выжить после попытки. Так было со мной, два раза. Выжила, а интереса к жизни так и не появилось..

----------


## Доктор Кризис

*Devilish* выживешь, только станешь либо дурой от гипоксии, либо инвалидом с пролежнями до конца жизни. Тогда четвертой попытки не будет, потому что будешь парализованная  :Smile:  
А интерес может появится только тогда , когда поймешь то, что здесь написано:
http://www.perejit.ru/main/dont_want_to_live

----------


## Requiem aeternam

"Пути господни неисповедимы"
Любые события, в том числе и ошибки, к чему-то приводят, имеют какую-то причину, с чем-то связаны. Эти связи и их продолжение тоже обязаны входить в его оценку, чтобы она была объективной. Кстати, если бы его не было, система посыпалась бы.
Примерно такие рассуждения заставляют меня отказаться от оценки событий и доказывают невозможность её объективности.  :Smile: 
В чём была причина раздолбайства в Римской империи во времена её рассвета и одна из причин её падения? В благополучии жизни.

----------


## Доктор Кризис

Доброго времени суток!



> "Пути господни неисповедимы".


 Когда пишите о Господе, то трудитесь нажимать Shift когда печатаете букву "Г"  :wink: . Да и не стоит упоминать имя Господа всуе




> Любые события, в том числе и ошибки, к чему-то приводят, имеют какую-то причину, с чем-то связаны.


 Трудно не согласится с наличием причинно-следственных связей  :Smile:  
Если человек от дурости, или от непонимания, или от белой горячки, от самонадеяности или пр. сует пальцы в розетку, то по этим законам его тряхнет.  Так что со наличием связей не спорим  :Big Grin:  



> Эти связи и их продолжение тоже обязаны входить в его оценку, чтобы она была объективной. Кстати, если бы его не было, система посыпалась бы.


 Тут вроде тоже верно. Можно оценивать



> Примерно такие рассуждения заставляют меня отказаться от оценки событий и доказывают невозможность её объективности.


 А вот это к чему? Почему надо отказаться от оценки засовывания пальцев в розетку? А если мы говорим, что результат (поражение током) является следствием дурости,непонимания, белой горячки, самонадеяности, то разьве мы не становимся объективными в своей оценке?




> В чём была причина раздолбайства в Римской империи во времена её рассвета и одна из причин её падения? В благополучии жизни


 И тут не могу не согласится.  Видимо тот кто хочет совершить суицид просто беситься с жиру.   :Smile:  А куда сублимировать лишнюю энергию не понимает. Остается направить ее на себя. Глупо!  :Frown: 
Всего Вам наилучшего,

----------


## GanibaL

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Requiem aeternam
> 
> "Пути господни неисповедимы".
> ...


     Может хватит уже свои фанатичные загоны навязывать?

----------


## Stas

Боюсь, что дрогнет рука. Боюсь, что бог всё таки есть (док, извини, я на Shift нажимал, только вот Caps Lock включён наверно). Боюсь остаться живым. Боюсь боли и крови.

----------


## Лиза

я боюсь неизвесности  и то,как отреагирует на это мама....

----------


## Bullet

> Боюсь, что дрогнет рука. Боюсь, что бог всё таки есть (док, извини, я на Shift нажимал, только вот Caps Lock включён наверно). Боюсь остаться живым. Боюсь боли и крови.


 аналогично...

----------


## J.N.Sezoni

Страх, что в результате реинкарнации меня снова вернут на Землю. Я этого не хочу

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

я боюсь. что все. что описывается в христианской мифологии- правда

----------


## MATARIEL

> я боюсь. что все. что описывается в христианской мифологии- правда


 Гм...христианской религии..а не мифологии, но фик с ним ^^
Не много страшно за то, что вернусь сюда обратно...опять жить в этом мире...БРРРР.....  :Frown:

----------


## пасанчик

мне страшно было когда нужно было закрывать глаза,вены вскрыл и заснуть решил а там процесс уже идёт.кажется что то что ты сейчас видиш это последнее.тогда конечно понимаеш что лучше умереть увидел чтото красивое и приятное.вот так уйти из жизни.

p.s:в опросе неучаствовал

----------


## Foxy*

а за то что мы идеальны никто не проголосовал  :Smile:  люди глупы..... это мое мнение

----------


## Анн@

> Мне 15 лет и я там успела побывать...что бы там ни было, в дурке была я и то что видела тому кто там не был не понять [/b][/i][/color]


 Когда мне было 14 лет, я тоже лежала в псих.больнице. Мне было там хорошо  :Big Grin:  А что ты там видела?

----------


## timasha32

....я боюсь боли.....но самое главное - боюсь остаться живой и причем колекой после попытки к су....только это меня останавливает.....

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Что там я буду чувствовать и существовать.Боли.Попасть туда где мне неприятно.На всё остальное насрать.мне терять нечего.

----------


## aver_mk

может это странно... я боюсь сорваться и покончить с собой. верю, что ещё не пришёл в то место, куда надо прийти... а пока, предсмертная записка тихо покоиться в ящике стола...

----------


## безымянный

Я боюсь чего-то вроде наказания за самоубийство.
Например, представьте, вы умираете и вместо ада/рая вы попадаете в что-то вроде параллельной реальности, в которой вы не уммерли и продолжаете жить. Но вы всего лишь смотрите чужую жизнь. И наказание ваше в том, что если бы вы не покончили с собой, решили проблемы и прожили жизнь счастливо, вы бы жалели, что умерли; а если бы вы жили ещё хуже, всё бы усугубилось, то вам бы всё равно пришлось бы наблюдать все свои мучения…

Знаю, подобные штуки безумны, но я и не претендую особо на адекватного человека…

----------


## Фрирайдер

Постепенно чёрный спрут меня опутывает всё туже. Видимо это старуха с косой его подослала. Мерзкая тварь присосалась и требует закрывать аккаунты в социальных сетях, тащит в офисы заставляя писать заявления о прекращении услуг интернета, кабельного тв и т.д. Где то читал, что су перед уходом приводят жизнь в порядок. Страшно осознать, что теперь это касается непосредственно меня.  Комок в горле от неизбежности начала продвижения к концу.

----------


## Bugimeen

Боюсь что смерть не избавит меня от воспоминаний. 
Боюсь вечности.
Боюсь неизвестности.

----------


## winternight

А я как раз воспоминания хочу сохранить. Только жить дальше - нет. Но в решающий момент то и думаю что там - пустота, и все что я когда-либо знал или видел исчезнет. А я этого не хочу. Так что продолжаю жить, как идиот, будто они все-равно не уйдут в один момент.

----------


## Bugimeen

эххх..
Кто-то бежит от прошлого,а кто-то от будущего. 
И все ищут спасение в смерти.

----------


## мутный тип

Боюсь что не получися, пытался повесится веревка порвалась, даже в этом не повезло....

----------


## Voland-791

Больше всего что там не будет компа, и инета((

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> А я как раз *воспоминания хочу сохранить.* Только жить дальше - нет. Но в решающий момент то и думаю что там - пустота, и все что я когда-либо знал или видел исчезнет. А я этого не хочу. Так что продолжаю жить, как идиот, будто они все-равно не уйдут в один момент.


 И я точно также !! Хочу, то чего я достигла в развитии и до чего додумалась сохранить...чтобы это  перешло со мной в следующую реинкарнацию...

----------


## Selbstmord

> Больше всего что там не будет компа, и инета((


 Плюсую)

----------


## Unity

Всегда интересовали «программы», заложенные в нас Природой, «не позволяющие» нам перерезать свои вены, к примеру…  :Big Grin:  Что останавливает нас каждый раз от подобного шага, – от того, дабы не сделать шаг в пустоту с крыши 9-го этажа, например, под колёса грузовика на крутом повороте загородной автотрассы, где водитель доподлинно не успеет ни затормозить, ни свернуть?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Скорее всего, дело вовсе не в разуме (хм, не только в нём), – но, скорее, в животных инстинктах, что сильнее нас – и нашей так и не развитой воле…

----------


## Winter

> Всегда интересовали «программы», заложенные в нас Природой, «не позволяющие» нам перерезать свои вены, к примеру…  Что останавливает нас каждый раз от подобного шага, – от того, дабы не сделать шаг в пустоту с крыши 9-го этажа, например, под колёса грузовика на крутом повороте загородной автотрассы, где водитель доподлинно не успеет ни затормозить, ни свернуть?.. 
> 
> Скорее всего, дело вовсе не в разуме (хм, не только в нём), – но, скорее, в животных инстинктах, что сильнее нас – и нашей так и не развитой воле…


 Инстинкт самосохранения, ёмаё. Если бы умирать было бы не страшно, популяция земли сейчас была бы раза в 2 меньше. Что было бы лучше, заметьте.

----------


## dont give up

чего я боюсь...да банально боюсь боли...Я боюсь выпив снатворные (именно так я хочу покончить с собой), что они не подействуют или я начну бредить или того хуже задыхаться... :Frown:  
А так мне обсалютно нечего терять...Мне 21, семьи своей нет, друзей тоже, родители давно не общаются со мной, с любимым мужчиной ничего не сложилось...смотрю в будущее и вижу темноту

----------


## Танюха

dont give up от снотворного только засыпаешь и теряешь силы, не можешь ити, говорить, только надо знать какие принимать, что бы наверняка. мне 23 года у меня две попытки суицида. первый раз я напилась таблеток и меня откачали...

----------


## Дима_

У меня нет страха перед суицидом!

----------


## Oksana

А у меня вот много опасений... Например, что-то не рассчитать и остаться инвалидом... И мучений во время... И после я тоже боюсь, куда я попаду. Но жить еще невыносимее

----------


## Танюха

все мы чего то боимся перед су, мы же все таки люди, пусть со своими мыслями но мы живые, не живущие, а существующие....

----------


## Baalberith

Люди мало того что глупы, люди некчёмны

----------


## Танюха

Мы люди которые приносим только страдание другим. Эгоистичны и жалкие, но мы можем все это изменить, только у нас нет наверное желания, а может и сил. В какой то степени мы слабые, хоть и совершаем су......

----------


## Дима_

У нас не спросят сколько мы хотим жить. Старость, болезнь, несчастный случай сделают своё. Чего тогда бояться смерти?

----------


## Танюха

А может смерть сама за нами предет, и нам не предется искать способы для собственного самоуничтожения)))

----------


## Baalberith

Жизнь - это очередь за смертью но есть такие чудаки которые проскакивают без очереди.

----------


## Неурус

Я боюсь что будет с моим названым братом! Ему и так плохо! И ещё за свою бывшую я её люблю! А я ей как брат( Что с ними будет я не знаю(

----------


## flower_girl

Когда-то был момент, когда я думала, что все - еще пару секунд и меня не будет... Все, о чем я успела подумать:
1) я сегодня не говорила любимому человеку, что люблю его
2) кто скажет моей подруге, что меня уже нет? Никто не знает, что я с ней дружу
3) мама, наверное расстроится
Больше мыслей не было.

----------


## Танюха

У меня был один всего страх, когда я думала, что все наконец то я отмучалась, когда мне щупали пульс и сказали, что его нет. У меня проскользнул только оди единственный страх: Я не успела попрощаться с мужем, и надеялась на то, что он успеет приехать, и я все таки успею с ним проститься

----------


## Barton

Боюсь боли при су и также мне жалко своих родных.

----------


## Танюха

Многим жалко своих родных, может и по этому мы еще на форуме, а не там откуда возврата нет....

----------


## Дмитрий_9

физическая боль, страх бессмысленности умирания...Родных ни жалко, как ни цинично это звучит - даже пойдет на пользу

----------


## Xaron

"Оставь надежду всяк сюда входящий!"- эти слова следовало бы произносить акушерам,вынимающим младенца из чрева матери....
Первая попытка была в 16 лет,как понятно не удачная)) С тех пор и не покидает эта мысль. Но,действительно,есть страх,что родные не переживут...
А вообще сценарий уже готов-осталось дело за малым.

----------


## EJSanYo

Кстати, "Я знаю что люди в этой жизни кроме хороших вещей, сотворили ещё очень много д"рьма,которое пере..." А всё же, как звучит окончание фразы?

----------


## Xaron

> Кстати, "Я знаю что люди в этой жизни кроме хороших вещей, сотворили ещё очень много д"рьма,которое пере..." А всё же, как звучит окончание фразы?


 перегниёт...и зацветёт фиалками))))

----------


## EJSanYo

*Xaron*, в принципе всем нам туда дорога, на корм сапрофитам. Рано или поздно..

----------


## Xaron

> *Xaron*, в принципе всем нам туда дорога, на корм сапрофитам. Рано или поздно..


 в принципе-да.Но как-то не очень получается-"поздно"...во всяком случае у меня.

----------


## Princess...

Я боюсь, что там уже ничего не будет, я боюсь пустоты.

----------


## Nek

Что ж так? Некоторые этой пустоты страстно желают.

----------


## Sayana

Раньше жалко было маму а сейчас мне всё рано, хочется банальной тишины и что бы все отстали от меня. Свои попытки я начала предпринимать ещё в 14 лет и каждый раз после откачки мама устраивала мне скандалы, мне это всё надоело =(

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Родных немного ( от того что я эгоист лютый ), а все знакомые и приятели офигеют и будут говорить, как так?

----------


## Хими

Больше всего страшит неудача и перспектива остаться инвалидом...

----------


## DESPAIR

Знаете, а приятный у нас сайтик. Я думал меня почти никто не сможет понять, думать как я....
А здесь прям есть несколько личностей с которыми я наверно мог бы нормально пообщаться в живую без тупого молчания и механических улыбок.

----------


## Ogie

Ничего так не боюсь, как того, что моя мама не выдержит горя и сойдет с ума.

----------


## Destiny

Очень боюсь одного, что халява ввиде смерти - совсем не то... не конец... что есть продолжение "кошмара" т.е. какое-то существование после смерти с резонным названием "кошмар 2 - перезагрузка"
Лично я, так даже в мыслях боюся жаловаться на жизнь. И есть причина. Когда я думал и говорил, что бояться нечего - хуже просто некуда, обычно я не мог подозревать, что через пол года сетуация вокруг меня станет хужк раз в сто. И опять итерация - ну теперь точно хуже некуда - и опять оказывается - заблуждался - может быть еще хуже и хуже.
Отсюда вывод: КАК БЫ ХРЕНОВО НЕ БЫЛО СЕГОДНЯ - ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЕЩЕ ХУЖЕ. И прервать цепочку злоключений - суицидом было бы слишком халявно.

----------


## wiki

А я боюсь как-раз того,что после смерти душа как возьмёт,да как реинкарнирует и пипец,всё по новой, да не дай Бог, ещё хуже чем сейчас. Родишься в каком-нибудь бомжатнике или в пещере или в племени мумба-юмба и хана тогда будет.

----------


## Kent

wiki, вот-вот) Зашлют куда-нибудь в центр солнца на перезагрузку, а потом в какой-нибудь бомжатник, что эта жизнь еще раем покажется.

----------


## Error-Nature

Что я на всегда сменю статус на оффлайн,не кремируют, а плюсы что у других не станет смысла меня ненавидеть, и насмехаться.

----------


## corpse in living mask

бывает очень хочется, даже не в состоянии депрессии. Но показательная черта моей натуры - слабость, трусливаость. так что, как говорится: ни там, ни тут. А что апосля смерти меня мало интересует, ну конечно хотелось бы, что б ничего не было только бездна пустоты

----------


## ИринаС68

> Очень боюсь одного, что халява ввиде смерти - совсем не то... не конец... что есть продолжение "кошмара" т.е. какое-то существование после смерти с резонным названием "кошмар 2 - перезагрузка"


 Полностью согласна.

----------


## ИринаС68

> Отсюда вывод: КАК БЫ ХРЕНОВО НЕ БЫЛО СЕГОДНЯ - ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЕЩЕ ХУЖЕ. И прервать цепочку злоключений - суицидом было бы слишком халявно.


 Не совсем так. Пока мы живы  у нас есть свобода выбора.

----------


## eraser_head

Боюсь не умереть, а искалечиться. Не хочу причинять боль близким. Кому-то придется заморачиваться с похоронами - не хочу никому доставлять неудобств. Но как хочется исчезнуть - это не передать...

----------


## wiki

Во,во,именно исчезнуть,что бы ни кому не мешать(

----------


## railton

> Боюсь не умереть, а искалечиться. Не хочу причинять боль близким. Кому-то придется заморачиваться с похоронами - не хочу никому доставлять неудобств. Но как хочется исчезнуть - это не передать...


 Можно облить себя бензином где-то на пустыре, по останкам не поймут кто и близкие не узнают. А экспертизу ДНК вряд ли кто будет проводить, она дорогая.

----------


## Игорёк

> Можно облить себя бензином где-то на пустыре, по останкам не поймут кто и близкие не узнают. А экспертизу ДНК вряд ли кто будет проводить, она дорогая.


 человек жидкий, горят только пары бензина - максимум ожоги.

----------


## dukha

> А я боюсь как-раз того,что после смерти душа как возьмёт,да как реинкарнирует и пипец,всё по новой, да не дай Бог, ещё хуже чем сейчас. Родишься в каком-нибудь бомжатнике или в пещере или в племени мумба-юмба и хана тогда будет.


 По-моему, не стоит этого бояться. Даже если предположить, что реинкарнация существует, то в новом теле будем уже не мы, а кто-то, может быть, очень похожий на нас. Как наш клон, который во всем точно такой же как и мы. В моем понимании душа - это сознание, память. Если в новом теле ты не помнишь ничего о своей прошлой жизни и о "прошлом себе", то это уже не ты.

----------


## wiki

> По-моему, не стоит этого бояться. Даже если предположить, что реинкарнация существует, то в новом теле будем уже не мы, а кто-то, может быть, очень похожий на нас. Как наш клон, который во всем точно такой же как и мы. В моем понимании душа - это сознание, память. Если в новом теле ты не помнишь ничего о своей прошлой жизни и о "прошлом себе", то это уже не ты.


 А если возьмёшь и вспомнишь???? Такое тоже бывает(

----------


## dukha

Ниразу не слышал о людях, которые всерьез бы говорили, что помнят всё, что было с ними в прошлой жизни. 
Даже если "новая ты" что-то там вспомнишь, то это будут мысли другого человека, не твои.

----------


## Alinanew

Страшно, что совершаешь ошибку и если бы продолжил жить, то позже появился бы "лучь света" или просто что-то лучшее, стоящее

----------


## Игорёк

> Ниразу не слышал о людях, которые всерьез бы говорили, что помнят всё, что было с ними в прошлой жизни. 
> Даже если "новая ты" что-то там вспомнишь, то это будут мысли другого человека, не твои.


 Это будут либо фантазии, либо бред больного человека.

----------


## Destiny

> Можно облить себя бензином где-то на пустыре, по останкам не поймут кто и близкие не узнают. А экспертизу ДНК вряд ли кто будет проводить, она дорогая.


 Я был по работе в больнице, в которую скорая привезла молодого парня, который облился бензином, сел в машину, поджег себя разогнался и разбился. И, что интересно выжил, прада поколечился.... так, что самосожжение - не способ.

----------


## lisenok

> И тут не могу не согласится. Видимо тот кто хочет совершить суицид просто беситься с жиру. А куда сублимировать лишнюю энергию не понимает. Остается направить ее на себя. Глупо!
> Всего Вам наилучшего,


 А я не согласна! У меня была попытка совсем недавно, но меня спасли. А причиной было, что мне просто надоело бороться в этой жизни за свое существование, я просто устала жить! Я просто чувствовала себя никому не нужной (родителям в первую очередь, т.к. с ними я не живу, какое-то время жила даже в интернате). Когда же я приходила за помощью к психологам, то они говорили, что моего склада люди просто на это не способны. У меня нет людей, от которых бы я чувствовала моральную поддержку.
И еще мне все друзья и родственники говорили, что никогда бы не подумали, что я способна на такое, т.к. со стороны я выгляжу оптимисткой и у меня нет привычки грузить кого-то своими проблемами (привыкла все всегда решать сама).
И еще добавлю. Я учусь в Юридической академии(на вечернем отделении), работаю на 2-х работах , делаю дома ремонт и это все  несмотря на то, что я инвалид 2-й группы по эпилепсии. И всего этого я достигла сама.
Так что вы глубоко не правы!!!  И это вы скажите, что я с жиру бешусь?

----------


## Destiny

> А я не согласна! У меня была попытка совсем недавно, но меня спасли. А причиной было, что мне просто надоело бороться в этой жизни за свое существование, я просто устала жить! Я просто чувствовала себя никому не нужной (родителям в первую очередь, т.к. с ними я не живу, какое-то время жила даже в интернате). Когда же я приходила за помощью к психологам, то они говорили, что моего склада люди просто на это не способны. У меня нет людей, от которых бы я чувствовала моральную поддержку.
> И еще мне все друзья и родственники говорили, что никогда бы не подумали, что я способна на такое, т.к. со стороны я выгляжу оптимисткой и у меня нет привычки грузить кого-то своими проблемами (привыкла все всегда решать сама).
> И еще добавлю. Я учусь в Юридической академии(на вечернем отделении), работаю на 2-х работах , делаю дома ремонт и это все  несмотря на то, что я инвалид 2-й группы по эпилепсии. И всего этого я достигла сама.
> Так что вы глубоко не правы!!!  И это вы скажите, что я с жиру бешусь?


 Соглашусь с вами на двести процентов...
А люди, которые, говорят, что кто-то бесится с жиру, так говорят пока не начинают просить смерти у Бога, ведь их мирвозрение - маленький сладенький мирок, нарушение, которого всегда фатально.

И еще, ВЫ - МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------


## lisenok

> Соглашусь с вами на двести процентов...
> А люди, которые, говорят, что кто-то бесится с жиру, так говорят пока не начинают просить смерти у Бога, ведь их мирвозрение - маленький сладенький мирок, нарушение, которого всегда фатально.
> 
> И еще, ВЫ - МОЛОДЕЦ!


 Спасибо :Wink:  Спасибо за понимание и поддержку :Smile:

----------


## Валькирия

Страха не должно быть. Есть осмысление того что ты делаешь, для чего ты делаешь, не думая о последствии. Если есть страх нет чувства свободы.

----------


## Балда

А я не боюсь. Это кротковременная боль и все.

----------


## Мертвец

Страшнее всего ни на что не решиться - ни начать "нормально жить", ни совершить СУ. Суицидология выделяет три типа суицид. поведения: мысли, замыслы и намерения. Причем это не стадии, которые закономерно сменяют друг друга. Один может всю жизнь прожить в мыслях о СУ, пока не сдохнет сам, а другой может покончить с собой не вынашивая предварительных замыслов. Вот и страшно просидеть всю жизнь просидеть на этом форуме и благополучно загнуться от инфаркта или алкоголизма, постарев и деградировав. А еще страшнее совершить неудачную попытку СУ.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Угу Мертвец...так и есть.Зависшее состояние, не решиться жить, но и не готовность склеить ласты.

----------


## Лазарус

пережил клиническую смерть.
теперь не боюсь ничего.
так же как ничего и не ощущаю.

----------


## Nek

Соглашусь с постами выше. Хреново жить с одними намерениями или мыслями, которые в действие не переходят, и ни туда ни сюда. Вот найти бы тот механизм, который срабатывает и человек накладывает на себя руки. Где та грань, после которой решение следует незамедлительно?

----------


## Nek

А если поставить вопрос иначе: не "нечего терять", а "нечего искать"? С мыслью, что терять нечего, человек может прожить сколько угодно. Да, он будет маяться, метаться. А вот когда приходишь к осознанию того, что делать тут в принципе нечего и незачем? Является ли это спусковым крючком к самоуничтожению?

----------


## zmejka

Лазарус, а клиническая смерть - это как? Попытка су, или ? Кстати - я вот тоже испытала потерю сознания - электрошок - прикольные ощущения  :Smile:

----------


## Nek

По своему опыту, который абсолютно ничего не доказывает и не опровергает, могу сказать лишь то, что по цепочке из "нечего искать" следует чувство бессмысленности или отсутствия будущего.

----------


## Snape

Так скажу... Меня давно уже мучают кошмары по ночам. Со временем я открыл интересную вещь: если во сне умереть - то сон заканчивается, и дальше можно просто спать без сновидений. И иной раз у меня получалось сознательно умереть - специально высунуться и подставиться под снайпера, к примеру. Но кошмары, похоже, тоже научились адаптироваться - у них как будто своя личность есть, самообучающаяся. И когда прыгаешь из окна головой в асфальт, а вместо этого ныряешь в него, как в густую воду, и все продолжается - вот это такой ужас, от которого просыпаешься: типа О НЕТ, НУ ВОТ ТОЛЬКО НЕ ЭТО!

Так вот, что страшнее всего в суициде? Неудавшаяся попытка, ИМХО. Особенно, если придешь в себя в психиатричке, с мягкими стенами, и прикованный к койке ремнями. Мало того, что от жизни не избавишься, так еще и свободу потеряешь - а это уже полный пэ...

----------


## Лазарус

> Лазарус, а клиническая смерть - это как? Попытка су, или ? Кстати - я вот тоже испытала потерю сознания - электрошок - прикольные ощущения


 не попытка су

----------


## Nek

Так многих, на мой взгляд, и останавливает не страх смерти, а страх неудачной попытки.

----------


## Викторыч

> Так многих, на мой взгляд, и останавливает не страх смерти, а страх неудачной попытки.


 Меня например останавливает что суицид является неким грехом (по церковному). Христианства то конечно не признаю, однако и по языческим Ведам такое не приветствуется. Так после суицида попадаешь на кромку. Кромка это разделительная грань между мирами. И останешься на ней, хотя и не на вечно. А где гарантия того что вновь не воплотишься в качестве доработки не завершённого в этом мире? По тому ищу ответов и знаний по такому вопросу. Есть ли возможность свалить без отягчающих последствий?

----------


## оригами

страхов много...но когда доходишь до точки,то это уже не страхи, а так...опасения. просто хочется как можно меньше доставить хлопот окружающим и надеяться на успех с первой попытки. ну и что больно не будет.

----------


## Melissa

Боюсь неудачной попытки. Неудачной не в том смысле, что я не сдохну, а в том что есть риск подпортить здоровье. Овощем не хочется быть, овощ не может ничего, даже руки на себя наложить не в состоянии. Тем более все ляжет на плечи близких, уход там, утки-кормешки...

----------


## Nek

> страхов много...но когда доходишь до точки,то это уже не страхи, а так...опасения.


  Надеюсь, что так. Слышал, что самоубийцы становятся на редкость изобретательными в плане выдёргивания из этого мира и поиска удачного способа.

----------


## оригами

это так. кто ищет тот всегда обрящет...) :Wink:

----------


## Destiny

> Меня например останавливает что суицид является неким грехом (по церковному). Христианства то конечно не признаю, однако и по языческим Ведам такое не приветствуется. Так после суицида попадаешь на кромку. Кромка это разделительная грань между мирами. И останешься на ней, хотя и не на вечно. А где гарантия того что вновь не воплотишься в качестве доработки не завершённого в этом мире? По тому ищу ответов и знаний по такому вопросу. Есть ли возможность свалить без отягчающих последствий?


 Мне кажется, что свалить на халяву из этого болота не получится. Как-то слишком было бы просто - чик и тебя нет, как и небыло, и никогда не узнаешь, что еще тебе готовил этот непревзойденный своей изобретательностью, свирепостью и кровожадностью маньяк поимени - ЖИЗНЬ. Опыт показывает, что чем больше и сильнее барахтаешься в болоте жизни, тем глубже в дерьмо погружаешься. А суицид - это очень резкое движение и страшно предположить, какая гадость за него положена.

О чем жалею, так о том, что знай я в детсве, какой Nightmare меня ждет в зрелые годы, я бы очевидно растягивал бы каждую секунду своей детской жизни. Но тогда я не мог предположить, что такой ужас вообще может быть, тем более со мной. Анализируя, как жизнь все увеличивает огонь в горелке под моей задницей (что б блин не адаптировался) мне как-то страшно подумать о том, что будет после жизни.
По-этому, я боюсь, что ускорив с вой переход в мир иной я очень долго буду об этом жалеть. И думать - меня же просто жарили, а тут делают еще и гриль, и куда я спешил. Мой опыт показывает: не может быть так плохо, что бы в ближайшее время не стало еще хуже.

----------


## Викторыч

> Мне кажется, что свалить на халяву из этого болота не получится.


 Есть одно НО. Собь по своей сути сама по себе и ни кому и ни чему ни чем не обязана. Мы сами для себя выбираем место, время и цель куда воплотиться. Нет ни каких вселенских сил управляющих этим процессом. Если только нет привязки к какому нибудь из множества эгрегоров например христианскому. Только в таком случае происходят жарки на огне и последующие принудительные воплощения. Так же к Соби могут привязаться мысли и желания взяв над ней верх и управление. Воплощаясь куда то не стоит быть самонадеянным типа объявлюсь там и наведу свои порядки. Территория и время могут принадлежать разным сущностям в том числе и тёмным. Приведу грубое сравнение. Некие механизаторы тракторов Кировец К 701 и Т 150к пребывают в иллюзии что их техника вылезет из любого болота. Впоследствии их оттуда с большими проблемами вытягивают. Но бывают и исключения когда лягушка в кувшине с молоком отдыхает от взбития масла. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O63aOYVFRRM  Так что сваливая нужно быть полностью уверенным что окажешься в своём мире хотя бы на уровне сферы воображения.

----------


## microbe

> Так многих, на мой взгляд, и останавливает не страх смерти, а страх неудачной попытки.


 *Nek*, ну это у тех у кого были уже попытки, а если в первый раз то ничего не страшит, тобишь эмоции.

----------


## zmejka

> *Nek*, ну это у тех у кого были уже попытки, а если в первый раз то ничего не страшит, тобишь эмоции.


   не услышит тебя уже Нек. ушел он, как бы...

----------


## lisenok

> *Nek*, ну это у тех у кого были уже попытки, а если в первый раз то ничего не страшит, тобишь эмоции.


 В какой-то степени согласна. Я сейчас боюсь, что опять не получится и это в какой-то степени меня останавливает. Однако, если случится то, чего я сейчас боюсь больше всего, то меня ничего больше не остановит.

----------

